# Best Martial Arts Movies



## Hong Kong Pooey

What do you think are the best movies that represent, heavily feature, or revolve around a particular martial art or style?

I'll kick off with a few, and I mean best overall movie rather than technically authentic:

Boxing - Rocky

Jeet Kune Do - Enter the Dragon

Wing Chun - Ip Man

Taekwondo - Foot Fist Way

Karate - Karate Kid

Bare-knuckle boxing - Any Which Way But Loose

MMA - Here Comes The Boom


----------



## Badger1777

I'm glad Enter the Dragon is in your list. What sort of list would it be without that one

Apart from that, the best martial arts movie I've ever watched, has to be House of Flying Daggers.

Oh, and for different reasons, we can't miss out Kill Bill volume 1.


----------



## Xue Sheng

The One, because it is the only movie I can think of that had a representation of Xingyiquan and Baguazhang in it


----------



## Tames D

Hapkido - Billy Jack
Kenpo - Perfect Weapon


----------



## seasoned

Everyone was Kung Fu fighting after the series with David Carradine of the same name.(Kung Fu)..... Early 70s


----------



## Badger1777

I nearly forgot. Kung Pow: Enter the Fist has to be in there. Its a comedy/spoof, with deliberate massively out of sync bad dubbing, but its brilliant film.

Kung Pow: Enter the Fist (2002) - IMDb


----------



## PhotonGuy

I don't think any of theres any martial art movie that do a good job of representing a martial art because that's not what the movie is supposed to do. Even a movie that supposedly features a specific martial art such as Out for Justice with Stephen Seagal (Aikido) or Perfect Weapon with Jeff Speakman (Kempo) don't do a good job at showing the viewer what the martial art is like because the whole idea of the movie is to look flashy and sell good in Hollywood. If somebody wants to see what a martial art looks like they would be much better off at looking at real footage from a tournament of that martial art rather than watching a movie with all its Hollywood flash and whatnot. I used to think martial arts were much like what I saw in the movies when I was a little child but when I started learning the real stuff I found out its very different. Whenever they make a martial arts movie they always add in lots of fancy stunt work and stuff that is appeasing to the audience and that does well in Hollywood but that isn't anything like the real thing.


----------



## K-man

PhotonGuy said:


> I don't think any of theres any martial art movie that do a good job of representing a martial art because that's not what the movie is supposed to do. Even a movie that supposedly features a specific martial art such as Out for Justice with Stephen Seagal (Aikido) or Perfect Weapon with Jeff Speakman (Kempo) don't do a good job at showing the viewer what the martial art is like because the whole idea of the movie is to look flashy and sell good in Hollywood. If somebody wants to see what a martial art looks like they would be much better off at looking at real footage from a tournament of that martial art rather than watching a movie with all its Hollywood flash and whatnot. I used to think martial arts were much like what I saw in the movies when I was a little child but when I started learning the real stuff I found out its very different. Whenever they make a martial arts movie they always add in lots of fancy stunt work and stuff that is appeasing to the audience and that does well in Hollywood but that isn't anything like the real thing.


I reckon that Kuro-obi (Black Belt) is a fantastic film and one of the best representing karate.

Another one I liked was Red Belt.
:asian:


----------



## Buka

There's a ton of boxing movies, some of them pretty darn good, but I think Rocky was the best. And a great love story.
Budo, which is a mostly a documentary, is my favorite Martial Arts film.
Enter the Dragon goes on all lists where I come from.


----------



## donnaTKD

how come "never back down" isn't in your list ????? -- mma

also

Ong Bak 1,2 and 3 -- tony Jaa - Mauy Thai Boran 

and most movies with Jason Statham in them have a fair bit of MA moves to them


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Badger1777 said:


> I nearly forgot. Kung Pow: Enter the Fist has to be in there. Its a comedy/spoof, with deliberate massively out of sync bad dubbing, but its brilliant film.
> 
> Kung Pow: Enter the Fist (2002) - IMDb



I like it too, so it's added to the list.

Kung Pow - Kung Pow: Enter the Fist


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

PhotonGuy said:


> I don't think any of theres any martial art movie that do a good job of representing a martial art because that's not what the movie is supposed to do. Even a movie that supposedly features a specific martial art such as Out for Justice with Stephen Seagal (Aikido) or Perfect Weapon with Jeff Speakman (Kempo) don't do a good job at showing the viewer what the martial art is like because the whole idea of the movie is to look flashy and sell good in Hollywood. If somebody wants to see what a martial art looks like they would be much better off at looking at real footage from a tournament of that martial art rather than watching a movie with all its Hollywood flash and whatnot. I used to think martial arts were much like what I saw in the movies when I was a little child but when I started learning the real stuff I found out its very different. Whenever they make a martial arts movie they always add in lots of fancy stunt work and stuff that is appeasing to the audience and that does well in Hollywood but that isn't anything like the real thing.



If we're gonna have Seagal representing Aikido then I vote for Exit Wounds.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

donnaTKD said:


> how come "never back down" isn't in your list ????? -- mma *Because I prefer Enter the Boom *
> 
> also
> 
> Ong Bak 1,2 and 3 -- tony Jaa - Mauy Thai Boran  _*Good call on the first one, but the law of diminishing returns comes into play on the sequels imo. *_
> 
> and most movies with Jason Statham in them have a fair bit of MA moves to them  *I too am a fan of his work, but not sure what category he belongs in or how you separate them when he plays virtually the same character in every film *



What about Warrior King for MT? A contender or not?


----------



## Transk53

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> What about Warrior King for MT? A contender or not?



Absoulutely 

Boxing. De Niro - Raging Bull

James Marshall, Cuba Gooding Jr - Gladiator


----------



## yak sao

For a boxing movie I would have to throw Cinderella Man into the mix.


----------



## Buka

yak sao said:


> For a boxing movie I would have to throw Cinderella Man into the mix.



I second that. What a great film, certainly captures the feeling of that time. I love that movie.


----------



## donnaTKD

how about 

Bones

Raze

Fight Night

Warrior


----------



## Badger1777

PhotonGuy said:


> I don't think any of theres any martial art movie that do a good job of representing a martial art because that's not what the movie is supposed to do. Even a movie that supposedly features a specific martial art such as Out for Justice with Stephen Seagal (Aikido) or Perfect Weapon with Jeff Speakman (Kempo) don't do a good job at showing the viewer what the martial art is like because the whole idea of the movie is to look flashy and sell good in Hollywood. If somebody wants to see what a martial art looks like they would be much better off at looking at real footage from a tournament of that martial art rather than watching a movie with all its Hollywood flash and whatnot. I used to think martial arts were much like what I saw in the movies when I was a little child but when I started learning the real stuff I found out its very different. Whenever they make a martial arts movie they always add in lots of fancy stunt work and stuff that is appeasing to the audience and that does well in Hollywood but that isn't anything like the real thing.



I'm sort of inclined to agree, but for two things.

Firstly, I doubt if anyone really expects a movie to be realistic. We watch movies to relax. They are entertainment. Nothing more. I think if you think back to when you were a kid, you'll probably remember that you realised that even back then? I certainly did.

Secondly, movies definitely have some value in martial arts. When I used to do karate many years ago, you could always tell when Karate Kid had been on telly, because we'd get a load of new starters within a few days. When I switched to kung fu, the same happened if Jackie Chan had been on the box. Movies sometimes inspire. Ok, people start and think it is going to be a case of wax on wax off, paint the fence etc for a few weeks and then suddenly they're winning prestigious tournaments. They quickly realise that it is lots of pressups, situps, stretches etc, and lots of very repetitive movement, and a little bit of very unskilled scrapping to attempt to apply it all, and that's all it is for at least the first few months. People then off drift off and stop coming, but some don't. Some keep it up. Some more (like me I guess) leave it alone for years, but never really lose interest, and then go back later once they've matured enough to develop patience and commitment and realistic expectation etc.

I think if as a kid I'd never seen a martial arts film, but had seen some tournaments, I don't think I'd have been that interested. Sure some moves look (and are) really impressive, but the real match is mostly two people dancing around each other for a while, and then a couple of kicks or punches get dodged, and someone wins on points.


----------



## Stickgrappler

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Jeet Kune Do - Enter the Dragon
> 
> Bare-knuckle boxing - Any Which Way But Loose



As an expression of JKD, I feel Way of the Dragon aka Return of the Dragon was better than EtD! Call it sacrilege or what have you, my fave BL movie is indeed WotD.

BKB - another worthy candidate, Charles Bronson's Hard Times.


----------



## Stickgrappler

Xue Sheng said:


> The One, because it is the only movie I can think of that had a representation of Xingyiquan and Baguazhang in it



UGH on me, still haven't watched The One ... will mention that Wong Kar Wai's The Grandmaster represented BGZ pretty well and it had some XYQ in it... throw in a dash of Bajiquan (which I don't believe any film has every depicted - of course I could be wrong)


----------



## Stickgrappler

Kenjutsu - countless Lone Wolf and Cub movies, countless Zatoichi movies, countless Miyamoto Musashi movies

however, I'm partial to Takakura Ken/Robert Mitchum's The Yakuza and Christopher Lambert's The Hunted.


----------



## Stickgrappler

In terms of tv/movies that were inspiration to take up martial arts:

Probably the short list:

Karate Kid - Karate
Above the Law or Hard to Kill or Out for Justice - Aikido
Billy Jack - Hapkido
Kung Fu TV series/Green Hornet/Enter the Dragon - Kung Fu


----------



## Stickgrappler

Wrestling - Vision Quest

WCK - honorable mentions - The Prodigal Son (Yuen Biao, Sammo Hung); Warriors Two (Bryan Leung Kar yan, Casanova Wong); Invincible Shaolin (Snake of the 5 Deadly Venoms learns Yung Chun)

Southern Praying Mantis (Chow Gar Tong Long Pai) - Toad of 5 Deadly Venoms learns SPM - in real life, Lo Mang was a Chow Gar student


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Stickgrappler said:


> As an expression of JKD, I feel Way of the Dragon aka Return of the Dragon was better than EtD! Call it sacrilege or what have you, my fave BL movie is indeed WotD.
> 
> BKB - another worthy candidate, Charles Bronson's Hard Times.



It's a great movie, and I'm impressed you call it by its proper name instead of Return of the Dragon like most Americans, but EtD is better 

I haven't seen that Bronson movie but now I'm aware of its existence I'll try and source a copy and see if I concur.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

donnaTKD said:


> how about
> 
> Bones
> 
> Raze
> 
> Fight Night
> 
> Warrior



Are these all nominees for the MMA category? Sorry, I don't recognise the first 3 just from the titles.


----------



## donald1

The grandmaster was a good movie,  it had ip man so I guess it was wingchun 

(atleast i thought it was good...)


----------



## donnaTKD

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Are these all nominees for the MMA category? Sorry, I don't recognise the first 3 just from the titles.



Bones is not MMA - i don't know what you'd call it -- maybe TKD or Karate - but i'm not familiar with either style as i train muay thai 
Raze is a girlie mma fight movie -- to the death stuff 

fight night is an anything goes movie - there's all sorts of styles in there.

warrior - mma

also there's 

undisputed 2 and 3 - muay thai


----------



## Buka

Like Stickgrappler said, and one I had completely forgotten about, Hard Times! Great fighting flick that captures that era. Great characters. 
Charlie Bronson was 54 when he made that, and, man, he was in shape. I think you guys will like it.

One other I had forgotten "When We Were Kings" a documentary about the Ali/Foreman fight, and all it's many trimmings. Won the Oscar for best documentary. If you're an Ali fan, or a boxing fan, this is a corker.


----------



## Stickgrappler

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> It's a great movie, and I'm impressed you call it by its proper name instead of Return of the Dragon like most Americans, but EtD is better




In terms of timelessness, EtD feels less dated and is more action-oriented... WotD is sadly not as timeless as EtD - some of the clothing really makes it tough. But it's way more philosophical and some of the JKD philosophy makes it through since BL was in total control of the movie e.g. conditioning (he had chuck norris start to gas out); broken rhythm - used it after going classical on chuck and classical didn't work forcing BL to try non-classical and broken rhythm,  also his comments to the fat waiter in the alleyway about using what works





> I haven't seen that Bronson movie but now I'm aware of its existence I'll try and source a copy and see if I concur.



I posted Hard Times as well as some Trivia in memory of Charles Bronson on Aug 30th.


IN MEMORY OF: Charles Bronson (Nov 3, 1921 ? Aug 30, 2003) - Hard Times (1975) (Full movie) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Enjoy!


----------



## Stickgrappler

donald1 said:


> The grandmaster was a good movie, it had ip man so I guess it was wingchun
> 
> (atleast i thought it was good...)



yeah overall it's a good movie, a beautifully-filmed drama with some action scenes ... at times it was TOO artistic for my simple tastes of enjoying a good fight scene... Yuen Woo-ping filmed the Cung Le X Tony Leung fight scene and auteur/director Wong Kar Wai refilms it as a night scene with rain -- obscuring parts of the fight for me   ... one of the best fight scenes IMO is BL X Chuck Norris - wide-angle - see the whole body in action/motion


----------



## Stickgrappler

Buka said:


> Like Stickgrappler said, and one I had completely forgotten about, Hard Times! Great fighting flick that captures that era. Great characters.
> Charlie Bronson was 54 when he made that, and, man, he was in shape. I think you guys will like it.




above i posted a link with some trivia on Bronson and Hard Times -- one you may know or not - although he was in great shape for his age, he was a smoker, according to director Walter Hill, he could beat anyone on the set probably except after a few seconds he would be winded cos of his smoking!


----------



## Buka

Stickgrappler said:


> As an expression of JKD, I feel Way of the Dragon aka Return of the Dragon was better than EtD! Call it sacrilege or what have you, my fave BL movie is indeed WotD.
> 
> BKB - another worthy candidate, Charles Bronson's Hard Times.



The only thing I don't like about Return...is Bruce Lee's voice. Other than that, I like it even more than Enter. But as much of a Bruce fan as I am, those are the only two of his films I can watch. But I'll watch them over and over!


----------



## donald1

Stickgrappler said:


> yeah overall it's a good movie, a beautifully-filmed drama with some action scenes ... at times it was TOO artistic for my simple tastes of enjoying a good fight scene... Yuen Woo-ping filmed the Cung Le X Tony Leung fight scene and auteur/director Wong Kar Wai refilms it as a night scene with rain -- obscuring parts of the fight for me   ... one of the best fight scenes IMO is BL X Chuck Norris - wide-angle - see the whole body in action/motion



I like the part where he asked the man if he had eaten,  and when he hit him it made him throw up


----------



## Badger1777

Question mainly for our American buddies.

Around 1990ish, in the UK, nunchakus were banned and the media censorship people tried to erase them from existence. This even meant that the famous scene in Enter the Dragon where Brucey is trapped, and spends about 2 minutes practicing nunchuks, was edited out of the version of the film that was allowed to be broadcast.

Was this just a UK thing or did everyone else get the same rubbish?

I noticed in a TV airing of the same movie some years later that the nunchuck scene was back in.


----------



## donald1

Bruce Lee swings Nunchucku good.  when I practice Nunchucku and I hear the the whipping sound of the Nunchucku passes beside my head even though I'm mostly certain it won't hit me it still makes me nervous 

I like how he catches the Nunchucku under his arm,  it doesn't seem like much but to me it seems cool 

What I like about that movie,  the beginning hees training that student 
Bruce lee: what was that an exhibition?!  And when the student asks a question he would say don't ask its a good one! 

And when roper thinks thinks he will fight lee,  roper gets in the small boat :lfao:


----------



## Buka

I remember the horror campaign against chucks. It was like suddenly they were considered a nuclear bomb. Oh, the politicians were pounding their fists to rid the world of this menace!

I don't remember any movie censorship about chucks, though. I hate movie censorship. There was a time some years ago that they did it with the movie E.T around here. It was the scene where the kids are getting chased by the cops as they're trying to get E.T back to his spaceship. Their bikes suddenly fly over the police roadblock. In the original, the cops had their service revolvers in hand. Then, digitally, they were changed to radios in hand.  (maybe they should've had chucks!) That went on for a good ten years. Now, sometimes it's on TV either way. I think it must be which version of the film the particular TV station must have.


----------



## Reedone816

just to throw in a new style,
silat (sumatra style) - merantau warrior
silat and benjang (folk wrestling) - the raid
silat (the introduction on kerambit) - the raid 2: berandal
all three made from the same director and the same star actor, the first was made with the silek tuo grand master as the fight choreographer.
the second one made based on the silat beksi choreographer.
the third one was showing the slick kerambit works.

but the ma movies that gives me the goosebump are
the grandmaster, "vertical vs horizontal"
donnie yen ip man.
fighter in the wind, kyokusin.
red belt, really good "soft" critique on "brazillian family", the first time i learn about "pulling a car" training that more strength is actually a disadvantage.
kuro obi, the blocks are awesome.
ong back and tom yum goong, muay boran and video games martial art look entertaining, unfortunately, tony jaa signed with lousy producer, his last movie is far from desire able...

also a special mention, ali, phantom punch, million dollar baby, the fighter, all boxing.
chocholate, the kick, bad script but nice choreographs of yanin jeeja.


----------



## Stickgrappler

i don't recall any censoring of the 'chuks during the times i've watched the movie either on tv or rental vhs


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Badger1777 said:


> Question mainly for our American buddies.
> 
> Around 1990ish, in the UK, nunchakus were banned and the media censorship people tried to erase them from existence. This even meant that the famous scene in Enter the Dragon where Brucey is trapped, and spends about 2 minutes practicing nunchuks, was edited out of the version of the film that was allowed to be broadcast.
> 
> Was this just a UK thing or did everyone else get the same rubbish?
> 
> I noticed in a TV airing of the same movie some years later that the nunchuck scene was back in.



Pretty sure it was just a stupid UK thing. It's uncut on DVD & Blu-Ray.

Not sure if the actual weapon is still banned or not though.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Reedone816 said:


> just to throw in a new style,
> silat (sumatra style) - merantau warrior
> silat and benjang (folk wrestling) - the raid
> silat (the introduction on kerambit) - the raid 2: berandal
> all three made from the same director and the same star actor, the first was made with the silek tuo grand master as the fight choreographer.
> the second one made based on the silat beksi choreographer.
> the third one was showing the slick kerambit works.
> 
> but the ma movies that gives me the goosebump are
> the grandmaster, "vertical vs horizontal"
> donnie yen ip man.
> fighter in the wind, kyokusin.
> red belt, really good "soft" critique on "brazillian family", the first time i learn about "pulling a car" training that more strength is actually a disadvantage.
> kuro obi, the blocks are awesome.
> ong back and tom yum goong, muay boran and video games martial art look entertaining, unfortunately, tony jaa signed with lousy producer, his last movie is far from desire able...
> 
> also a special mention, ali, phantom punch, million dollar baby, the fighter, all boxing.
> chocholate, the kick, bad script but nice choreographs of yanin jeeja.



Good call on The Raid!


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Buka said:


> Like Stickgrappler said, and one I had completely forgotten about, Hard Times! Great fighting flick that captures that era. Great characters.
> Charlie Bronson was 54 when he made that, and, man, he was in shape. I think you guys will like it.
> 
> One other I had forgotten "When We Were Kings" a documentary about the Ali/Foreman fight, and all it's many trimmings. Won the Oscar for best documentary. If you're an Ali fan, or a boxing fan, this is a corker.



Ali Boomayay!


----------



## Transk53

*Best of the Best* has to be one of the cheesiest films I saw on VHS.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Transk53 said:


> *Best of the Best* has to be one of the cheesiest films I saw on VHS.



Yeah you're right, I remember watching that back in the day and have no desire to see it again. Eric Roberts, say no more.

Maybe we need another thread for crap MA films...


----------



## donald1

I still own a VHS player and a lot of VHS tapes,  but then DVD came out


----------



## tifire

donald1 said:


> Bruce Lee swings Nunchucku good.  when I practice Nunchucku and I hear the the whipping sound of the Nunchucku passes beside my head even though I'm mostly certain it won't hit me it still makes me nervous
> 
> I like how he catches the Nunchucku under his arm,  it doesn't seem like much but to me it seems cool
> 
> What I like about that movie,  the beginning hees training that student
> Bruce lee: what was that an exhibition?!  And when the student asks a question he would say don't ask its a good one!
> 
> And when roper thinks thinks he will fight lee,  roper gets in the small boat :lfao:



I am a big fan of Bruce Lee. I was watching one of his interviews online and admired how smart he was by saying this:[h=1]&#8220;You must be shapeless, formless, like water. When you pour water in a cup, it becomes the cup. When you pour water in a bottle, it becomes the bottle. When you pour water in a teapot, it becomes the teapot. Water can drip and it can crash. Become like water my friend.&#8221;[/h]Too bad he died so early, or we would have a lot more classical Kung Fu movies.


----------



## donald1

Yes,  I think he was supposed to be in a sequel for one of his movies?  Never happened cause of early death


----------



## Transk53

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Yeah you're right, I remember watching that back in the day and have no desire to see it again. Eric Roberts, say no more.
> 
> Maybe we need another thread for crap MA films...



There would be quite a few for it. I'll give you the next disaster film though. I know Dudikoff has made some double cheese, but *this!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Slight tangent, but a nomination for best baddie:

Am I the meanest? Am I the prettiest? Am I the baddest mofo low down around this town?






Sho Nuff!

If you haven't seen it, go find it & watch it - The Last Dragon


----------



## PhotonGuy

K-man said:


> Another one I liked was Red Belt.
> :asian:


I saw Red Belt, I wasn't too pleased with it. The plot was way too crazy.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Badger1777 said:


> I'm sort of inclined to agree, but for two things.
> 
> Firstly, I doubt if anyone really expects a movie to be realistic. We watch movies to relax. They are entertainment. Nothing more. I think if you think back to when you were a kid, you'll probably remember that you realised that even back then? I certainly did.
> 
> Secondly, movies definitely have some value in martial arts. When I used to do karate many years ago, you could always tell when Karate Kid had been on telly, because we'd get a load of new starters within a few days. When I switched to kung fu, the same happened if Jackie Chan had been on the box. Movies sometimes inspire. Ok, people start and think it is going to be a case of wax on wax off, paint the fence etc for a few weeks and then suddenly they're winning prestigious tournaments. They quickly realise that it is lots of pressups, situps, stretches etc, and lots of very repetitive movement, and a little bit of very unskilled scrapping to attempt to apply it all, and that's all it is for at least the first few months. People then off drift off and stop coming, but some don't. Some keep it up. Some more (like me I guess) leave it alone for years, but never really lose interest, and then go back later once they've matured enough to develop patience and commitment and realistic expectation etc.
> 
> I think if as a kid I'd never seen a martial arts film, but had seen some tournaments, I don't think I'd have been that interested. Sure some moves look (and are) really impressive, but the real match is mostly two people dancing around each other for a while, and then a couple of kicks or punches get dodged, and someone wins on points.



Even as a kid I knew that the fight scenes weren't real in that the weren't really hitting each other full force and nobody was really getting hurt but I did think that's what martial arts was really like with all the high kicks and fancy stuff they do when in fact, you don't use such stuff in real martial arts all that much. Some children do believe such stuff is real though. I once went to a martial arts camp and lots of the children there were around the ages of 12 and under. The instructor talked a bit about martial arts movies and how they're all fake. Some of the children started saying that the movie Bloodsport was real. They thought all the fight scenes in the movie was real. The instructor then explained that Bloodsport was real in that its based on a real story about this guy fighting in this event, but that all the fight scenes were all fake and choreographed. So children will sometimes believe such stuff is real. 

Yes martial arts movies can teach important values and The Karate Kid is a good example of that, although lots of people are not big fans of Daniel. I've heard him being called Danielle, Whineielle, ect. Lots of people say he deserved all that he got from the Cobra Kai, especially after he doused Johnny with the water hose. And, the movie also somewhat emphasizes the idea that MA training at the YMCA is not all that good. Aside from learning from the book, prior to his move to Reseda, Daniel had taken some lessons at his local YMCA before he got clobbered in his first fight with Johnny. On boards that discuss the movie, there have been people who talk about how YMCA training is bad, this one guy talked about how he knows somebody who got a black belt at a YMCA program and was terrible, and people say how in his first fight with Johnny how Daniel was "standing in his YMCA stance" right before he gets pounded by Johnny in the "now we're even," scene. Im not saying that I agree with this or that I believe what they say about YMCA programs, that's just what the movie tends to say and some of its viewers share that viewpoint.


----------



## Transk53

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Slight tangent, but a nomination for best baddie:
> 
> Am I the meanest? Am I the prettiest? Am I the baddest mofo low down around this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sho Nuff!
> 
> If you haven't seen it, go find it & watch it - The Last Dragon




Yeah, may have too


----------



## PhotonGuy

So to those who teach or train at YMCAs, what do you think of The Karate Kid?


----------



## donald1

One thing I noticed about the karate kid movie it looked like he was doing  seiunchin kata

, never been to YMCA(always assumed it was a gym like gold gym or planet fitness but nope...  More variety in classes) regardless though, in my opinion it would be cool if they added more variety in kata maybe more fight scenes or variety in karate styles


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Transk53 said:


> Yeah, may have too



Go for it dude!


----------



## Transk53

PhotonGuy said:


> So to those who teach or train at YMCAs, what do you think of The Karate Kid?



I liked the Jackie one best.


----------



## donald1

I like the second one with dan huso and miyagi go to okinawa 

Isn't the third one when they come back to the us or is the third one the one with the girl or maybe that's the fourth one...


----------



## PhotonGuy

The third one is when they come back to the U.S. and are confronted by Sensei Kreese and his Vietnam buddy turned multi millionaire entrepreneur Terry Silver and recruit a new bully, Mike Barnes, to give Daniel a hard time. The fourth one is where its a girl and Daniel is not in it.


----------



## Dirty Dog

PhotonGuy said:


> So to those who teach or train at YMCAs, what do you think of The Karate Kid?



It's fine, for that genre of movie, but it really has nothing whatsoever to do with any MA program offered at any YMCA, since all he says is he went to a few classes. How good do you expect anybody to be after a few classes? I'll be happy to judge your entire school by the skills of the white belts, if you like. Actually, to be equivalent, I'd need to judge all commercial schools by one single white belt.

Seems like a really stupid thing to do, if you ask me.



donald1 said:


> One thing I noticed about the karate kid movie it looked like he was doing  seiunchin kata
> 
> , never been to YMCA(always assumed it was a gym like gold gym or planet fitness but nope...  More variety in classes) regardless though, in my opinion it would be cool if they added more variety in kata maybe more fight scenes or variety in karate styles



Programs vary widely. Ours has two pools, golf, the usually strength and cardio training gear, yoga, Tae Kwon Do, Danzan Ryu Jujutsu, Tai Chi, gymnastics, various team sports, a climbing wall...


----------



## PhotonGuy

In The Karate Kid most of the main actors had very little martial arts training so if you're looking for a movie where the main character displays really good martial arts you won't find it in that due to the fact that Ralph Macchio more or less took a crash course just so he could learn what he needed for the movie. The only people in the movie that I am aware of who really had a good martial arts background was Ron Thomas who played Bobby, Chad McQueen who played Dutch, and Darryl Vidal who was mostly involved in the making of the movie and the behind the scenes stuff although he did play a role in the tournament as the semi finalist and lots of fans say his martial arts is perhaps the best in the entire movie. I am inclined to agree, seeing how he performed in his scenes. Aside from that, Im not sure if and what kind of martial arts training any of the more minor characters had.

Anyway, the film is to a great extent about taking on challenges and dealing with difficult situations. You see that in the sequels too. So it goes beyond just looking flashy and doing all sorts of fancy martial arts techniques. If you want that sort of stuff check out just about any Van Damne film.


----------



## Transk53

PhotonGuy said:


> In The Karate Kid most of the main actors had very little martial arts training so if you're looking for a movie where the main character displays really good martial arts you won't find it in that due to the fact that Ralph Macchio more or less took a crash course just so he could learn what he needed for the movie. The only people in the movie that I am aware of who really had a good martial arts background was Ron Thomas who played Bobby, Chad McQueen who played Dutch, and Darryl Vidal who was mostly involved in the making of the movie and the behind the scenes stuff although he did play a role in the tournament as the semi finalist and lots of fans say his martial arts is perhaps the best in the entire movie. I am inclined to agree, seeing how he performed in his scenes. Aside from that, Im not sure if and what kind of martial arts training any of the more minor characters had.
> 
> Anyway, the film is to a great extent about taking on challenges and dealing with difficult situations. You see that in the sequels too. *So it goes beyond just looking flashy and doing all sorts of fancy martial arts techniques*. If you want that sort of stuff check out just about any Van Damme film.



That is what is happening even more now as far as I am concerned. With modern day CGI, you don't even need an actor, just a likeness and a synthespian. That happend with Judge Dredd and that was years ago.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Stickgrappler said:


> In terms of timelessness, EtD feels less dated and is more action-oriented... WotD is sadly not as timeless as EtD - some of the clothing really makes it tough. But it's way more philosophical and some of the JKD philosophy makes it through since BL was in total control of the movie e.g. conditioning (he had chuck norris start to gas out); broken rhythm - used it after going classical on chuck and classical didn't work forcing BL to try non-classical and broken rhythm,  also his comments to the fat waiter in the alleyway about using what works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted Hard Times as well as some Trivia in memory of Charles Bronson on Aug 30th.
> 
> 
> IN MEMORY OF: Charles Bronson (Nov 3, 1921 ? Aug 30, 2003) - Hard Times (1975) (Full movie) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks for this SG, I watched it at the weekend and really enjoyed it


----------



## donald1

I thought the protector 2 was a good movie,  don't know what style it is but I still liked the movie


----------



## Transk53

donald1 said:


> I thought the protector 2 was a good movie,  don't know what style it is but I still liked the movie



If you mean Tony Jaa as in Tom Yum Goong (Protector 2 or Warrior King)


----------



## donald1

Transk53 said:


> If you mean Tony Jaa as in Tom Yum Goong (Protector 2 or Warrior King)



Yes


----------



## Transk53

donald1 said:


> Yes



Very good film. Got it on DVD a couple of weeks back. Have a look at Ong Bak. Saw *this on Netflix.* Good film if you can find it. Yeah it is a kiddies movie, but watching the adult bully get his **** kicked was brilliant.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Slight tangent, but a nomination for best baddie:
> 
> Am I the meanest? Am I the prettiest? Am I the baddest mofo low down around this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sho Nuff!
> 
> If you haven't seen it, go find it & watch it - The Last Dragon



RIP Julius Carry.


----------

